# If a tree fell in the forest...



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

What would you rather use on unpainted or painted wood for your outdoor structures? Cedar or Redwood? Are either more structuraly stable? 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I use both, depending on what I can get my hands on. I prefer redwood, but there's no scientific basis for that preference. It stems solely from the fact that the redwood I've used is high-end redwood (tight-grained heartwood), and the cedar I've used is bottom-feeder fence slats. Naturally, I've got a much higher "twist" factor with the cedar that I rip on the table saw as a result. Enough to drive me to buy the more expensive redwood? Nope. I cut up the extra stuff and plop it next to a siding as mine props. Both hold up equally well in my experience. 

Later, 

K


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I use both cedar and redwood, both heart cut. 
And even some hemlock. 
For now my buildings are treated and then stained with a dark stain. 
Maybe in the future I will stain or paint some other than dark. 
jb


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Will you westerners please send some redwood east? Most of that good stuff is not readily available in the east. I do have some in the shed and use it very sparingly. A friend gave me some redwood sticks. I cut some angle shapes for window frames. 
Generally redwood weathers to a brown color. Cedar weathers to a grey color. Both may develope some dark or black areas. Both would do very well with an oil based stain.


----------

